# Christmas Joke



## Casper (Dec 25, 2013)

_*[FONT=&quot]Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by Saint Peter at the pearly gates.
"In honour of this holy season" St Peter said,"You must each possess something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven. 

The first man fumbled in his pocket and pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. "It represents a candle," he said.
"You may pass through the pearly gates," Saint Peter said. 

The second man reached into his pocket and pulled out a set of keys. He shook them and said. "They're bells."
Saint Peter said."You may pass through the pearly gates."

The third man started searching desperately through his pockets, and finally pulled out a pair of women's panties.

Saint Peter looked at the man with a raised eyebrow and asked, "And just what do those symbolize?"

The man replied, "These are Carols." [/FONT]
*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)

LOL - love it!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Dec 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



_*TG.....I can just picture you wearing those..... 

*_


----------



## That Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*TG.....I can just picture you wearing those..... View attachment 4055
> 
> *_



Hmmmm . . . believing I was misunderstood when I said I wanted to get into those panties...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

Good one, Casper...:tongue-new:


----------

